# ¿Como conectar dos transmisores de FM a una antena?



## clavedefa (May 15, 2011)

hola amigos del foro
ando buscando la forma como conectar 2 transmisores de fm (88 - 108)
a una sola antena



107.1
  tx---------_
                    ________ antena \/ 107.2 mhz (frecuencia central)
107.3          _
  tx---------

esa es la idea
no se si es posible o no


----------



## elgriego (May 15, 2011)

Hola clavedefa,cuales serian las fcias ? 107.1 y 107.3Mhz.No entiendo cual es el motivo para usar dos canales contiguos ,por empezar son frecuencias muy cercanas ,si bien existen sistemas irradiantes que permiten acoplar mas de un transmisor ,los mismos usan separaciones de mas de 1mhz y no son faciles de fabricar en casa, ademas que son costosas.

Saludos.


----------



## GPeral (May 16, 2011)

Hola clavedefa:

A veces he tenido que hacer esto, cierto que con frecuencias mas separadas, y he usado combinadores comerciales, por ejemplo Minicircuits tiene, pero hay que saber tambien de que potencias estamos hablando.

Saludos 
Germán


----------



## clavedefa (May 16, 2011)

GPeral dijo:


> Hola clavedefa:
> 
> A veces he tenido que hacer esto, cierto que con frecuencias mas separadas, y he usado combinadores comerciales, por ejemplo Minicircuits tiene, pero hay que saber tambien de que potencias estamos hablando.
> 
> ...



la potencia es de 5w
la idea es ocupar una antena para 2 tx
la separación puede ser mayor (entre tx1 y el tx2)mientra el roe sea bajo

al parecer la mejor manera es
usar antenas separadas

gracias GPeral por la información de los combinadores
la cual no lo sabia


----------



## elgriego (May 16, 2011)

Hola clavedefa,Efectivamente en este caso, lo mejor y mas economico es usar antenas separadas.

Saludos


----------



## jkogg (May 16, 2011)

Hola, si por costo seria mejor usar 2 antenas a menos que quieras transmitir otro programa musical entre las dos ftrecuencias


----------

